# Who is Roland Dantes?



## Guro Harold (Jul 17, 2006)

http://www.martialtalk.net/wiki/index.php/Roland_Dantes


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 20, 2006)

He is a senior student of Grandmaste Remy Presas and also was a very, very close personal friend.  I am looking forward to making a trip to the Phillipines to train with all of the Filipino Modern Arnis masters in the near future.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## stickarts (Jul 21, 2006)

I never personally met him although we have exchanged e-mails. Prof. always spoke very highly of him to me.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 21, 2006)

No Doubt!!!

I have met Senior Master Dantes before in Raleigh, NC in 2001. He is a great man, historian, and teacher.

I still remember his history and instruction on Cinco Terros with the knife. I also remember him using his foot to pin Roland Rivera while beginning to apply a "Come along" and explaining the sneakiness of the FMA(s) as well .

-Palusut


----------

